# Benona Township ATV Ordinance - Oceana County



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Benona Township will be holding 2 public hearings on a proposed ORV Ordinance on 7/23 from 6-7pm and on 8/27 from 6:30-7:30pm.

Check the NEW Business in the May Board Minutes.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

From the results of the first public hearing, it looks like this might get shot down.

Hopefully more "supporters" will attend the next (and last) public hearing on August 27 at 6:30pm.

*July 23 Board Minutes for Benona Township, Oceana County.*
The meeting was called to order at 6:00 PM with all Board members present except Burmeister (arrived 6:15) and 12 visitors in attendance. Following the pledge to the flag, the Supervisor explained the changes in the law the allow individual township the option of allowing off-road vehicle use on designated roads through the adoption of an ordinance. The public was given opportunity to express their opinions. Seven participants were opposed to the adoption of an ordinance allowing ORV use anywhere within Benona Township on public roads. Reasons cited were safety issues, especially the poor condition of the road shoulders which would necessitate driving on the roadway, and property damage issues. Two participants supported an ordinance supporting ORV use limited to certain roads. It was pointed out that ORV use is allowed in the Upper Peninsula and the issues are dealt with adequately there. Another noted that he has adjacent property only accessible by the public road. Supervisor Fleming pointed out that an ordinance cannot include primary roads and farmers are exempt in any case. Czurak noted that allowing use on some roads and not on others in some townships and not in others will be very difficult for the Sheriff&#8217;s Department to enforce. Smith said he would like to be able to drive his quad down to the store on the edge of the road. He noted we can&#8217;t only consider the behavior of out-of-towners and sacrifice our freedoms. One letter was also received opposing an ordinance. A motion was made by Shaw and supported by Smith to adjourn and we were dismissed at 7:00 PM.

Steve


----------

